# Ordered some Basssnacks



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2008)

Made an order the other night from Basssnacks.com: (Getting ready for Spring) :wink: 


Finessit Shakit (Black w/Blue Flake) (2 pks of 10 each)
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/albums/userpics/normal_finesse-black_Shakit.jpg

Finessit Shakit (RedBug) (2 pks of 10 each)
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/albums/userpics/normal_finessit-redbug_Shakit.jpg

Shakit worm (Black w/Blue Flake) (2 pks of 10 each)
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/albums/userpics/worm-black-blue_Sahkit.jpg

Shakit worm (Redbug) (1 pk of 10 each)
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/albums/userpics/worm-redbug_Shakit.jpg


----------



## SMDave (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet! I love Joe's worms! My favorite shaky head baits for sure! Black/blue fleck and green pumpkins are favorites. I have both the FinessIt and ShakIt, fish both equally as much. Try out the beavits too dude, they are great.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice looken worms Mr. waterings, good luck with them.


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 11, 2008)

They look like they would be perfect on a shakey head.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 11, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> They look like they would be perfect on a shakey head.


yep, and the head sinks while the tail floats high too. He has a video of the ShakIt in action at his website (www.basssnacks.com)

Not Spamming!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

Woo-Hoo, got the baits today!  

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/albums/userpics/Joe_s_Worms.JPG


----------



## redbug (Feb 19, 2008)

I love the one color it should be killaa on those kentucky bass!!

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

redbug said:


> I love the one color it should be killaa on those kentucky bass!!Wayne



 The Spots love the Black w/Blue Flake Shakit's in early Spring. The Finessit's are fairly new from Joe, and I'm bettin' the Spots will like them also


----------



## SMDave (Feb 19, 2008)

Love his stuff, smell like crap though.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Love his stuff, smell like crap though.



I figure it's part of the attraction to the bass


----------



## SMDave (Feb 2, 2017)

Anybody happen to know what happened to Joe S. and his company Joe's Jig Trailers/Bass Snacks? Been running out/low on all the baits of his I stocked up on in 2006-2008, and now it seems that his company has just vanished. Would appreciate any insight, he made what to this day are still my favorite jig chunk trailers, shakey head worms, and finesse worms.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2017)

Wow, talk about a blast from the past. 

I have no idea by the way.


----------

